# The Late Great Planet Church



## Blue Tick (Mar 22, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about this video? Has anyone seen any previews or anything?

Here


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 22, 2007)

First I've heard of it, sounds interesting though!


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 22, 2007)

It sounds Great, but I pray it does not throw all Premillennialism in the Dispensation came and condemn them all... Since I hold to a Covenantal Premillennialism....


Michael


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 22, 2007)

I talked with brother Johnson about it. The main focus is to debunk dispensationalism. If this is like other work that they have done it will be very good.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Mar 22, 2007)

There other work has been quite good, so I agree that this one should also be good. One should especially look into getting their documentary called: Hells Bells 2. One of the best documentaries that I have ever seen on anything. Over Six Hours of Philosophy, History, etc of Music and how powerful it really is, and how evil our culture's music is.

CT


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 23, 2007)

I emailed the authors of this DVD with my question regarding Covenantal Premillennials and here is the response that I got.....

I asked "Will the DVD condemn all Premillennialism, since not all Premillennial is Dispensational?"

Answer I got "Michael,

Grace and peace in Jesus Name! We interview covenantal pre-mil's on the DVD. So, in answer to your question - no.

Jerry"


 and  and  

Michael





thunaer said:


> It sounds Great, but I pray it does not throw all Premillennialism in the Dispensation came and condemn them all... Since I hold to a Covenantal Premillennialism....
> 
> 
> Michael


----------

